# Early signs of pregnancy while nursing



## BabyHaysMama (Aug 7, 2007)

We use(d) the Billings method of Natural Family Planning and were trying not to conceive for the longest time. That is, until this past month when I got a little lazy in my charting. Anyway, there's a good chance that I'm pregnant but I'm not feeling the early signs like I did when I was first pregnant with my now, 17 month old son and with the chemical pregnancy I had the month before he was conceived. (extreme fatigue, breast tenderness...) The only symptom I may have is very, very, slight nausea but I'm not sure if it's just psychosomatic because I realize now that I want another baby.

DS nurses at least 4 times during the day and 3 times at night. Could his extended nursing be a factor in my not having any symptoms? AF is due anytime this weekend, but like most women I'm impatient and I'd like to know if there's a chance.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Could be. You could test with a first respose early test today. I got a + 4 or maybe 5 days before my period was due with FRER.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

1. Anything's possible.

2. No two pregnancies are the same.

3. Ah, go ahead and test


----------



## BabyHaysMama (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you for your input. I'm going to get a first response test today!


----------



## BabyHaysMama (Aug 7, 2007)

So, I took the test and it came back positive! Wow


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Wow! congratulations!!!


----------



## TrippyLongstocking (Feb 27, 2007)

congrats mama


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow! Congrats, mama.


----------

